

The Adultery Arms Race - radmuzom
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2014/11/the-adultery-arms-race/380794/?single_page=true

======
john_b
> _" In fact, post-affair surveillance seems to be an increasingly popular
> counseling prescription."_

...

> _" The psychotherapist and syndicated columnist Barton Goldsmith says he
> often advocates virtual monitoring in the aftermath of an affair. Even if a
> spouse never exercises the option of checking up, having it makes him or her
> feel more secure. “It’s like a digital leash.”"_

One must really wonder at the unrealistic expectations that get placed on
marriages (lifelong monogamy among them) when surveillance akin to that which
is applied to sexual predators [1] and potential terrorists is seen as the
most practical way of enforcing those expectations.

[1] [http://www.omnilink.com/tracking-sex-
offenders/](http://www.omnilink.com/tracking-sex-offenders/)

